# opinion on this 3 way.



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

I am looking at options for my 3 way tower design. It'l be a 3 way with 8" midbass in bass reflex setup. Firstly the crossover I plan to get is a 
Dayton XO3W-375/3K 3-Way Crossover 375/3,000 Hz

Drivers that am planning, midbass Seas Prestige 8" Woofer CD22RN4X or Peerless SLS8 with tuned port. Will be running them down to 30hz to 375hz.

For mids plan to get the SEAS Prestige CA12RCY or you pick ? 

highs will be taken care by Morel CAT 375. plan to get a sphere enclosure for tweeters. 

Like to know if anyone here has any experience with the above drivers ?


----------

